# To go crabbing in VA



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Do i need a permit to go crabbing with say a string and chicken neck style crabbing...no trap or anything. Just scoop them up from the water on the chicken neck. I think I would like to try that sometime instead of fishing or while I'm fishing. I catch a crab now an then on my fishing line...can I keep them?


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Check out this old topic: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...Ches-Bay-Saltwater-License&highlight=crabbing


ORF Pete said:


> http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/recfish&crabrules.shtm
> 
> There are a few things that are "freebies". They all have to do with either crabs, oysters, clams, or cast netting baitfish such as mullet, minnows, or menhaden.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure if you have a VA Saltwater license it'd cover the incidental catch of one on your hook if the freebie exemption above didn't already.

The crab sizes you're allowed to keep are also on that page further down:


> Size/Catch Restrictions
> 
> * Minimum size limits: [/b]5 inches for male hard crabs (jimmies) and immature female hard crabs[/b], 3 ¼ inches for peeler crabs caught from March 17 through July 15 and 3 ½ inches from July 16 until November 30 in the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries; 3 ¼ inches for peeler crabs caught on the seaside of the Eastern Shore; and 3 1/2 inches for softshell crabs *measured from tip to tip of the longest spikes*. *No size limits exist for adult female hard crabs (sooks)* [Code 28.2-708, Regulation 4 VAC 20-270-55].
> 
> * Dark sponge (brown through black coloration) crabs must be returned to the water alive and not altered or destroyed in any manner during the period of March 17 thru June 30; however, a tolerance of 10 dark sponge crabs per bushel is allowed [4 VAC 20-370-20].


Measurement is done based on the longest spikes. Easiest way is to make a small C shaped board that is exactly 5 inches wide in the gap. If the crab fits in there it is too small. If you can't fit the board around him at all around that longest set of spikes then he should be large enough for a more detailed measurement. A 12inch school ruler works great for that in my opinion. Some people don't know the different between a mature and immature female blue crab. If you just google "immature female blue crab" and go to images you will see the differences. Here is one page that shows the difference, and another, and another. You need to know that because there are no size restrictions on mature females with no sponge that looks like this: 1, 2, 3


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks


----------

